# constantly analyzing yourself?



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

anyone just constantly analyze themself and their surroundings? like i'll be around a group of friends and still think "somethings wrong with me, i just know it. everything looks so weird. i don't feel like a person" and this will just continue. it's like i can't really have a clear head and focus on what's in front of me.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes - this is unfortunately "typical behavior" of DP (overanalyze yourself) and DP (overanalyzing your surroundings).

I still stick to Janine's advice, and it seems to be working for me - Always distract yourself from those thoughts. Whether it be thinking about a song you like, thinking of something fun, or even picturing someone hot naked, distract yourself.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

We THINK it will work if we keep watching our every move and thought. It feels like we NEED TO keep doing that - as if we're searching for a way to "right" ourselves or to feel normal.

It's the opposite.

The more you watch yourself and the harder you focus on "what is wrong with me?" the longer and deeper the dp state will get. You have no idea how truly deep it can get, guys...it's petrifying.

If you can, FORCE yourselves to turn AWAY from that self-monitoring. The faster you do so, the easier it is to do. After years of self-monitoring, it's VERY very hard (you can still do it, but it's very very hard).

You will never "get better" by watching yourself. It FEELS LIKE we can - and it's a lie of the symptom.

You must force yourselves with every ounce of inner strength you might have left to NOT ask yourself questions about your own mental state: "do I feel worse now than I did five minutes ago?" "is this a new feeling, or is this how I seemed to feel earlier today?" "do I feel worse outside, or do I now feel a little worse in the store.."
Every single time you indulge in those thoughts, you are CEMENTING the Dp into your mind.

Trust me. I wish you would, but most of you won't - you'll continue to self-monitor and to try to figure out how to get out of this mess. NO amount of "figuring" will do it, guys.

FOCUS OUTWARD. every single minute that you can.
you will fail. pick up and do it again.
you will fail again.
focus outward AGAIN.

every minute

every day

every week

every month

and you'll recover.


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

thanks a lot. makes me feel a bit relieved to know i don't have brain damage or anything. i was just worrying there because it seemed whatever i did, it would just be me analyzing myself.

"You will never "get better" by watching yourself. It FEELS LIKE we can - and it's a lie of the symptom. "

yeah it does seem that way. minds can play some evil tricks sometimes.


----------



## smog (Aug 10, 2004)

i just wanted to add that following Janine's teachings, forcing myself to focus outward, my DR has reduced by probably 50% (i've had DR for 16 years). But it took me two years of trying before i was even closely successfull.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, since using this technique, my DR has stayed at mostly the same low level, but it still holds on. I have just got it into my head (as long as it's taken) that this won't just go away after a few days of this coping skill. You must persist and keep on going because it's a lot of hard work.


----------



## MorebeingMe (May 3, 2005)

Is it analizing when you think of the future and feel like you can't go on?
And with my analizing, my awareness is way high, so i feel tortured to see,hear,think,feel...etc anything. It's like the opposite of hyperfocus, like non meditated mind, but at the same time that i'm "Too Aware" i'm also numb to everything. I have no idea how that works out.
I call it refelcting, like i'll be "indulging" in something when a miracle occurs and then my mind loses interest or something, cause i "reflect" abck to my "oh thats right, i have dp/dr and i'm anxious all the time, i have no meaning in life and i'm struggling, and now here i go back to my negative perspective.... I woke up once from a nap, and all the world was wonderful, all bright and heavenly, and for the first time in a long time i had a smile on my face. Then my mind woke up and reminded me of my "condtion" and wham! those bugger thoughts just flowed right back into my head, i could literaly feel it. My brain activity must have changed. Less active in the seretonin and dopamine. I wonder if thats why people say i should not label things to myself.
Instead of trying to stop analizing, i'm going to try to sub it with someting else. What does help me, but exuasts the heck outa me, is whenever i get a "what if" thought i start to panic, but then i try to think of an "assuring thought" that, that won't happen.
There's got to be an easier way. I'm afraid if i let go of all my "what ifs"
I'll lose my possitivly creativeness as well.
There goes scrapbooking, giving ideas for parties...etc
Cause i use the same approach with positive creativity.. "what if you make this into this, and do this like this...etc"
I've found my way out before, but it was only temp.
All i had to do was indulge in a perspective i miss as a teen. (i know thats not the most healthy thing to do, go back in your past) but it was the real me back then, and it worked, after an hour of pretending i was talking to some old freinds, i pulled out. I triggered my mind enough to release the anxiety,dp and dr. Life meant the world to me, and i wanted to hold on to it forever.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

stickdude i do the same thing you are doing and its not good, but its very hard not to monitor yourself when you know this isn't your body. This is not you and this is not the way you should feel. it sucks man. i feel the same way you do.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I am with you. I HATE it as well! So hard to focus out because you become even more aware that something is not right with you.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeh I have this overanyalaze symptom to a large degree and find it very frustrating. I will often be in an area or go out with friends and overanyalze and misinterpret various external stimuli. Ultimately things feel very grey, and I feel as an individual like I don?t really have any particular physical form, and find that recalling memories to be an extremely hard process as I can't lift the veil that appears to cloud my mind often.

Its all fucking stupid mental bullshit, I should get over my self.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

How do you think outwardly without disregarding reflection? Maybe I am misinterpreting thinking outwardly. I think of it as trying as best as I can to not get sucked in my own thinking, having it take over my existence. So I try to do things that I really DON'T want to do but that I know will be good for me, like talking to people, going out with people, calling people, exercising, and other things that don't involve just sitting around and letting my thoughts eat me alive. But, I think there has to be a balance. Because I am sure many of you can relate, but the more energy I let out, especially when I am with people, the more desperate I am for a break, which usually means being alone. I NEED time to myself to reflect, through journaling, and sometimes just thinking by myself. Is this okay? I know that to a certain extent, the more I spend time alone, the worse my dp gets. But I also know that I can't deny my feelings and thoughts. I have to acknowledge them through reflection. When I am busier and with people, I tend to forget about what is going on inside of me. Then my dp also gets worse. It seems like either way, I reach a dead end. What do you think? Is there a balance between thinking outwardly and thinking inwardly? If so what is it? How do I manage this balance without making myself go crazy?


----------

